
Ask HN: Java NIO stands for non-blocking I/O or New I/O? - dpeterson
I just had an internal discussion at my company and it seems I&#x27;ve been wrong for 15 years thinking NIO or java.nio stands for non-blocking i&#x2F;o. In fact, I&#x27;ve been told it does in fact stand for New I&#x2F;O. I&#x27;m just wondering what HN folks have to say about this. Surprising? Still up for debate? Or is it cut and dry that NIO stands for New I&#x2F;O?
======
Traubenfuchs
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/technotes/guides/io/en...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/technotes/guides/io/enhancements.html)

"NIO stands for non-blocking I/O"

Funny, I thought it was NATIVE I/O.

------
humbleMouse
If you want java to be non blocking I sugguest using the DeferredResult
feature in the Spring React 5.0 framework.

------
mindcrime
I always thought it stood for New IO.

------
haglin
New IO.

